# [H] Dethecus Horde | Respawn sucht für ICC 25 Hm



## Tydd (19. April 2009)

Recruitment Open by Respawn! 

Nach einigen Umstrukturierungen der Gilde und einigen Neuinvites ist es uns nun gelungen Arthas zu vernichten und somit in den Heroic-Mode zu gelangen! 

Deshalb suchen wir für den aktuellen Heroic-Mode Top Verstärkung für unseren Raidpool. 

Unser Ziel ist es wieder mindestens Top 3 Realm zu werden, und Arthas Heroic vor dem Addon zu legen. 

Wir suchen daher momentan Explizit: 
- 1 Holy-Paladin 
- 1 Holy/Diszi-Priest 
- 1 Resto Shaman 
- 2 Warlocks 
- 1 Rogue (high) 
- 1 Shadow Priest 

Bei allen anderen Klassen ist die Chance aufgenommen zu werden eher gering, jedoch werden wir aussergewöhnlich herrausragende Spieler mit einer Top-Bewerbung nicht ablehnen! 

Was ist Respawn? 
Wir sind eine PvE - orientierte Raidgilde deren Ursprünge bis in die Classiczeiten zurück gehen. 
Damals raideten wir fast alles bis tief in Classic Bwl/AQ/MC etc hinein und waren immer unter den Top Horderaids des Servers. 
Zu BC-Zeiten konnten wir Illidan binnen 2 IDs legen und waren in Sunwell Aktiv und konnten uns noch vor dem Addon an Kiljaeden versuchen. 

Wir versuchen mit 3 Raidtagen pro Woche den maximalen Progress rauszuholen deshalb ist es wichtig, dass jeder im Raid seine Klasse genau kennt, sich stetig darüber informiert und immer vollstens bei der Sache ist. Wir achten sehr auf ein gutes Gildenklima, d.h. Egoisten, Ninjalooter und co. sind bei uns falsch und können gleich draußen bleiben. 

Progress Aktuell 

T9 Content 25er: 4/5 Heroic 
T9 Content 10er: Tribute to Insanity (50Tries left) 

T10 Content 10er: 11/12 Heroic (Glory of the Icecrown Raider) 
T10 Content 25er: 2/12 Heroic 


Bei uns erwartet Euch: 
- Eine sehr erfahrene Raidleitung/Gildenleitung 
- Eine Community die sich untereinander teilweise schon 3 Jahre kennt 
- Klare Regeln und Konsequenzen 
- Ein konzentrierten, Disziplinierten, aber auch lustigen Raid 
- faire Lootverteilung / Loot Council 
- 3 Raidtage: 

Mittwoch 19:30-23:00 Uhr 
Sonntag 19:30-23:00 Uhr 
Dienstag 19:30-23:00 Uhr 


Was ihr mitzubringen habt: 
- Teamgeist 
- erwachsenes Verhalten (Mindestalter 18) 
- T10,5 oder gleichwertiges Equipment (Kein 232-245er Schrott) 
- Erfahrungen in 25er Hardmodes (ICC-Erfahrung von Vorteil) 
- Mindestens 70% Raidbeteiligung (2 Raidtage Pflicht) 
- Selbstständige Raidvorbereitung (Taktiken, Buffmats farmen) 
- Movement und Skill! 
- Teamspeak (funktionierendes Mikro) 


Bitte *unterlasst *die *Bewerbung*, wenn ihr über einen dieser Punkte stolpern solltet. 
Wir erwarten ohne Ausnahme in jedem Fall eine schriftliche Bewerbung, seht somit auch von dieser Frage ab. Solltet ihr euch nicht öffentlich bewerben wollen, sprecht uns bitte ingame an und erläutert uns die Gründe. 
Desweiteren könnt ihr euch bei Fragen oder Unklarheiten gerne über unsere Webseite oder ingame an uns wenden. Wir stehen gerne bei Fragen auch für ein TS-Gespräch zur Verfügung. 
Ingame stehen euch Prótec, Miotesoro und Bloodyhoof zur verfügung 

Wie kannst du uns erreichen? 
Bewirb dich auf unserer Homepage und beachte hierbei die Anforderungen, die wir an eine Bewerbung stellen; diese könnt ihr auf unserer Webseite einsehen (http://www.respawn.info). 
Weitere Infos bekommt ihr auch in unserer Gildensatzung und der FAQ. 5 Zeiler werden Kommentarlos abgelehnt, ebenso Bewerbungen die nicht unserem FAQ entsprechen.


Kleiner Tipp am Ende:
Lest euch die FAQ im Forum durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tydd (27. April 2009)

*/Update*

Aktueller Status in Ulduar (8/14):

Belagerung (Flammenleviathan, Ignis, Klingenschuppe, XT002) clear
Vorkammer (Rat des Eisens, Kologarn, Auriaya) clear
Hüter(  Thorim ist auf unserer Seite!)   3 noch nicht konvertiert ;>  aber das wird nicht lange so bleiben :O
Wahnsinn ( ) 0/2

an den nicht-Raidtagen finden sich natürlich auch 10er Gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einfach nachfragen


*Ansprechpartner* auf Dethecus sind so gut wie alle Respawn Mitglieder.
Insbesondere  Bloodyhoof, Kalbshaxn, Tallus, Thelordmagic     
Ihr könnt aber auch gern andere Member anschreiben




Wir freuen uns auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Tydd (3. Mai 2009)

/hochschieb


wieder eine erfolgreiche Raidwoche beendet

neue Kills in dieser ID:   *Kologarn, Auriya, Thorim*

nächste Woche werden Hodir und Freya mit sicherheit dran glauben


gogo bewerbt euch


----------



## Rietze (4. Mai 2009)

10 oder 25er Raids?


----------



## Tydd (5. Mai 2009)

Rietze schrieb:


> 10 oder 25er Raids?




25 natürlich  hab das gleich mal geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt man auch an 



Tydd schrieb:


> an den nicht-Raidtagen finden sich natürlich auch 10er Gruppen  einfach nachfragen



erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tydd (29. September 2009)

*großes PdK/PdOK Update einwerf*


Los meldet euch!


----------



## Tydd (5. Oktober 2009)

/push

suchen immernoch^^


----------



## Tydd (13. Oktober 2009)

/push

suchen immernoch^^


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

sehe kein Sinn darin das zu kopieren, klick einfach hier xD

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=128368


----------



## Tydd (19. Oktober 2009)

/push

updates gabs schon während der woche


----------



## Tydd (26. Oktober 2009)

Wöchentlich grüsst das Murmeltier!


----------



## Tydd (10. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Tydd (16. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Tydd (27. November 2009)

3/5 Push

wird von Woche zu Woche besser, also besser jetzt bewerben 
=)


----------



## Tydd (10. Dezember 2009)

ICC  3/4 
PdOK 4/5

suchen Eulen und Bäume


----------



## Tydd (15. Mai 2010)

/push

- 1 Holy-Paladin 
- 1 Holy/Diszi-Priest 
- 1 Resto Shaman 
- 2 Warlocks 
- 1 Rogue (high) 
- 1 Shadow Priest


----------

